# Never Summer Titan vs Premier



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a good freeride board and have settled on Never Summer. I'm having a hard time figuring out the difference between the Never Summer Titan and the Premier, and was hoping I could get an opinion from someone who has tried both.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Never Summer makes some awesome boards. Make sure you check out the SL. I have the Premier and, while it's great for cruising and carving, it's a little too stiff for doing jumps, spins, and stuff like that. It's more of an all-mountain board, and the Titan is the same way. From what I hear, the SL is more of an "all-around" board, despite what the Never Summer website says (their boards run stiff). 

My suggestion? Call Never Summer and tell them your riding style, and let them recommend something. They're a small US company with real people sitting by the phone who are really helpful.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I owned both. The premier has a pintail shape with a softer flex pattern than the Titan. The titan is a board that is designed for you to stay on top of it and give it the A game at all time, while the premier you can be slightly lazier.

Premier is going to be better in powder for sure because of its shape and gentler flex in the nose, titan is going to be better for hard charging.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the replies. Between the Premier and Titan it sounds like the Premier would be a better fit for me. However, I'm wondering if I should consider the SL-R as well. My riding is mostly freeride/all-mountain. I'm rarely near the park. I like to cruise, bomb, cut into trees, carve, and hit smaller drops and natural kickers. Any thoughts?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd still go with the premier over the new SL. Its just more suited to what you're looking for.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

*2010 versions of Titan and Premier*

It seams that from 2010 Titan and Premier will be different boards. Premier will have R.C. Technology which will change its character.

Can someone compare 2010 versions? I think that Premier will be more fun in the pow that it was before, but due to the R.C. tech it will carv worse than Titan. The same will be in Voelkl: Coal as soft boot carving, freeride/bx board remained cambered.

During reading posts here I also read that some say that Titan doesn't work fine in tight tree lines, is it true? Of course its pretty long mid radius isn't helpful but is it slow in edge to edge reactions? On the other hand some say sth different. I'm 150 lbs and thinking about buying 160 version. I demoed for example Voelkl Coal 162 with flex 9,even bigger radius and didn't experience any problems with turning.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's people that can't ride in trees if they're blaming their deck. There's a review of the 2010 premier on my site.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for reply. I asked NS the same question but still waiting for response, hope to get it soon.
It is still hard to decide. Premier is first true freeride board with R.C. tech and for sure it will have another character then Titan.

What size of these boards would you recommend for my 150 lbs. At the moment I have voelk coal(162) claimed flex:9 and Pantera Wide 160 flex:7. On coal I have never experienced any problems with turning, but some on pantera (only on hard packed snow and tight turns) but I assume that it's because its 270 mm waist width (not necessary for my 10,5 size boots but really helpful on pow and deep carves).

Maybe someone will be able to compare titan or premier to coal or nitro pantera?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Why would you say putting RC on the board will lower its carving ability? Why in the world would they(and now Lib) put RC tech on any board unless it made it better in all aspects? It will definately make it feel "different" which some people may perceive as worse because they havent had enough time on it but i think you'll be more than happy with the Premier '10.

I absolutely love my SL-R


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, my friend rides SL-R I tested it for a while and we both think that it is great board. For sure one of my next freestyle boards will be SL-R or EVO-R. I am sure that both boards Premier and Titan are amazing boards.

My point is that RC isn't new technology. It was invented many years ago, but despite this fact for some reasons since I remember we ride camber boards.
Second thing is that most of top FR/BX/Carv boards like titan or coal remained camber and that makes me think.
Third thing: Will we ever see Alpine Board with RC?

The reason why I ask all these questions is to understand the idea that stood behind this two boards. Second: why Premier has RC and Titan doesn't? Third: do you think Titan will ever have RC?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Titan gets RC after this upcoming season. That's the one board I've wanted in RC since they started pressing them. I have a love hate relationship with that deck. The waist width can be a huge factor in turn initiation at 27 that's HUGE. I found with the premier f1 for next season I had to set my stance back a bit to get ideal turn itiation. I'd say check out the Heritage as well.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Titan in RC next Year, wow. Voelkl Selecta will be RC this year already, but Voelkl Coal remained cambered.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Why love hate relationship?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No it gets R.C technology year after next so the 2011 deck will have it.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for all answers, and what about the size for my 150 lbs. 160 wouldn't be to stiff for my weight?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

160 Seems long even though they are freeride boards...i would think more 156ish for your size for freeride...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Titan gets RC after this upcoming season. That's the one board I've wanted in RC since they started pressing them. I have a love hate relationship with that deck. The waist width can be a huge factor in turn initiation at 27 that's HUGE. I found with the premier f1 for next season I had to set my stance back a bit to get ideal turn itiation. I'd say check out the Heritage as well.


Did you have to set the stance back on the Heritage as well? Is the heritage just a little more freestyle based than the Premier then?


----------



## BlackStone (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all, now that some time has passed is anyone still stoked about the RC on boards? I'm all about getting a serious carve board, my local shop still has a new 2009 TITAN for sale I'm thinking about getting it since they stopped making them. It's either that or a Burton Custom X as I still prefer traditional camber boards.
Funny how many board companies experimented with various types of camber, but the traditional camber still kills it for carving especially on groomers. 
Anyways, I have one question for anyone who still uses a Titan or something similar. I'm planning a trip to Japan and wanted to know if the Titan would be a good Powder board? I'm 150 pounds and the Titan is a 160 which should be enough board for deep pow.
I just wanted to avoid buying a powder specific board with RC as it will be useless for my local mountain. The Titan may be handy for that trip and great for my local groomers. I ride a TWC which is also a great all around board. 
Cheers


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good thread bump. Sometimes I forget that there was a time when BA didn't have his panties all in a wad regarding NS.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A 2009 Titan will be a lumbery tank compared to a new Custom X.


----------



## BlackStone (Oct 10, 2017)

lol, I've never Ridden a NS board yet many people rate them. I lived in Tahoe for a few seasons which was great, tested tons of different boards but never a Never Summer. 

After reading the reviews, I'm kind of keen to grab this old Titan to tear up some groomers and use it as a potential pow board in Japan. 

Seems many of the big board makers are now reverting back to traditional camber instead of phasing them out.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BlackStone said:


> Hi all, now that some time has passed is anyone still stoked about the RC on boards? I'm all about getting a serious carve board, my local shop still has a new 2009 TITAN for sale I'm thinking about getting it since they stopped making them. It's either that or a Burton Custom X as I still prefer traditional camber boards.
> Funny how many board companies experimented with various types of camber, but the traditional camber still kills it for carving especially on groomers.
> Anyways, I have one question for anyone who still uses a Titan or something similar. I'm planning a trip to Japan and wanted to know if the Titan would be a good Powder board? I'm 150 pounds and the Titan is a 160 which should be enough board for deep pow.


No, there is almost nothing that would make the Titan a good powder board. Even the Custom X would be much better.



BlackStone said:


> I just wanted to avoid buying a powder specific board with RC as it will be useless for my local mountain. The Titan may be handy for that trip and great for my local groomers. I ride a TWC which is also a great all around board.
> Cheers


Again, the Titan is *not* a powder board. Also, do you mean TWC as in Burton The White Collection? I would not call that an all-around board.


----------



## BlackStone (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah TWC as in White collection. It rides pretty well for my needs as an all-around board having an 8.5 boot. Bear in mind I live in Australia so we don't really get POW days it's groomers, park and spring corn before it turns to slush. 

When it does dump, I usually ride my old 160 Timeless with stance set back, never bothered with a dedicated POW board and never had an issue.

How different would the Custom X to the Titan really be? I'm just looking for a solid reason why I shouldn't buy this Titan. I've ridden the Custom X a few times, enjoyed it for speed runs and Euro carves but not enough to buy a new one.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BlackStone said:


> Yeah TWC as in White collection. It rides pretty well for my needs as an all-around board having an 8.5 boot. Bear in mind I live in Australia so we don't really get POW days it's groomers, park and spring corn before it turns to slush.


Nothing wrong with the TWC at all. Depends on the year/model how much of an all mountain ride it is.



BlackStone said:


> When it does dump, I usually ride my old 160 Timeless with stance set back, never bothered with a dedicated POW board and never had an issue.
> 
> How different would the Custom X to the Titan really be? I'm just looking for a solid reason why I shouldn't buy this Titan. I've ridden the Custom X a few times, enjoyed it for speed runs and Euro carves but not enough to buy a new one.


Titan would be very similar to your Timeless. Same stable charger deck but nothing really for float/pow performance.
Custom X is much more nimble/quick than either of those boards. Nose is also better for float. And construction has come some way over the last ~10 years plus Burton is quite leading edge in that respect, so Custom X is lighter, will last longer, is less likely to delaminate or have other defects, etc


----------



## BlackStone (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, you make some good points. Cheers


----------

